

Cloud IDEs: The importance of being open - AaronO
http://blog.codebox.io/cloud-ide-the-importance-of-being-open/

======
jdludlow
The chart that is included is ridiculous. There's no label on the Y-axis at
all, and zero indication of what it is we're supposed to take away from it.

Professor Tufte is weeping somewhere.

~~~
besquared
Here it is with visual studio and intellij terms overlayed.

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=cloud%20ide%...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=cloud%20ide%2C%20desktop%20ide%2C%20intellij%2C%20visual%20studio&date=1%2F2010%2048m&cmpt=q)

------
tmikaeld
Open is nice, just don't make it Crippleware.

